# Knitted Lace Christmas Tree



## CMRAW (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi I am Christine from Perth Western Australia.
My friend and I are desperately looking for a knitting pattern for a knitted christmas tree knitted with lace. The lace has holes in it and you knit the wool through the holes to produce the pattern and the lace sticks up through the wool.
The pattern was in an English Woman's Weekly magazine many, many years ago. My friend had the pattern but lent it to someone and it was never returned.
If anyone can help me with this I would be very grateful.
We are still scouring English Woman's Weekly magazine here in WA hoping we may stumble across it.
Thank you


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you tried the search engine above, or ravelry.com you need to sign up but it is free and they have loads of patterns.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PATTERN-KNITTING-IN-LACE-CHRISTMAS-TREE-/260879932652
I didn't find the pattern though


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London in the UK.


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi have you tried contacting womans weekly direct maybe worth a try


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome to you from Nova Scotia Canada


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you so much i think i am going to like it here such lovely people
Denise


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Denise, welcome from Alabama. You have joined one of the best groups of crafters ever.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome Denise from yorkshire in the uk.


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi and thanks so much for the lovely warm welcome i am sure i have i would love to learn to crochet maybe some one some where can teach me i have tried but to no aveil
Denise x


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi re pattern for lace xmas tree i have just ordered one from Crinnyscrafts on E Bay uk when it comes if you would like me to copy off and e mail to you i will ok just let me know
Denise x


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Did you e-mail to the magazine editor to see if it's in their archives? Good Luck in finding the pattern and if you do find it ..please share it with us..


----------



## aussie nana (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome from San Antonio


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you very much for the lovely welcome 
all the best from England xx


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a similar one knitted in Funky fur. It is an advent tree with decorations.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum from Bolton in the UK


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I found the following on ebay. It looks quite small to me but, worth a look.

Ebay item number posts world wide 170726844587


Pam


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

hi thank you so much will have a look 
best wishes 
Denise x


----------



## CMRAW (Nov 29, 2011)

We have contacted and they haven't come back to us.


----------



## CMRAW (Nov 29, 2011)

My friend Joan is from Bolton.
How uncanny is that?
Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## CMRAW (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Pam - I will have a look at this.


----------



## Flor (Jan 7, 2012)

denise 1948 said:


> hi re pattern for lace xmas tree i have just ordered one from Crinnyscrafts on E Bay uk when it comes if you would like me to copy off and e mail to you i will ok just let me know
> Denise x


Hi Denise could I please have a copy of lace Xmas tree would appreciate this very much. email address [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Kaz44d (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Christine, have you managed to find the Christmas tree pattern yet? If not please let me know as I have it and am more than happy to scan it for you


----------

